# Bobby pics



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I know Deb has been burning that candle at both ends again and has had no time to get pics of little Bobby. I snapped a few while he was with me so I thought I would post them. Sorry they are not the best, he is a very active little guy, acts much younger than the age they thought he was (eight). Plus, I think he was embarrassed because he was naked:blink:.
Poor little guy, he had such awful mats, they were hurting him, it was necessary to shave him down. His hair (what is left of it) is very soft and he has almost no staining, I think he will be a very handsome boy when he fills out a bit and grows some hair back. Don't worry, Bobby, mommy Deb will fatten you up and with your appetite it will take no time at all! Bobby was the name of my very first dog as a child so this Bobby is very special dog by extension. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bobby is a very handsome boy and he's going to be a heartbreaker when he's filled out and has more hair. :wub: God Bless you Gigi, Deb and Edie for all you do. :hugging:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, Bobby is very handsome and he looks dashing in his turtleneck. Can't wait to see him fill out a little more.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

he is already so handsome!! He will be such a looker soon!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's sweet!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

He is so cute!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is darling!!! He's sooooo cute!! And looks very handsome in that gorgeous sweater.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Looking good Bobby boy! Yes, he is going to be a heart-breaker with a nice coat. How in God's name could a human let him get in such a mess as he was! It never ceases to shock me!:angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're finally getting a look at Bobby (or should I say the escape artist). He looks so sweet but also so skinny. Although I guess they would all look skinny shaved down like that. I know he'll flourish at Deb's. Thanks so much Gigi for springing him. :grouphug:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He's adorable!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bobby is handsome and I can see how beautiful his coat will be...what he does have left is very shiny & soft looking like a nice silk coat. I can't wait to see him get healthy!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:chili:There's my boy!! Thanks so much Gigi. :chili:

You, and your husband, are the BEST!!

Isn't he cute as a bug?

I'm still in Vegas, but will be leaving in a few hours. I'll fill you in on our boy shortly.

I can't wait to get home. 

Thanks soooo much for the pics, girlfriend. Thanks for saving Bobby.

We love you, my friend. :chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He sure is a little cutie.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*He is adorable*

Bobby is a CUTIE. He is also one lucky boy to have found such loving and caring parents. :aktion033::aktion033: Once his hair grows out and with your love, he will make ONE HANDSOME DUDE.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

He is adorable now!!! Hard to believe he was in there hiding under all that hair and mats... looks like he feels so much better and happier already!!! You are a Fabulous Team  Love you all!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Bobby is a cutie!!! How can anyone mistreat such a precious little boy. Yep you are a weeee little thing, but Deb is going to put some meat on those bones. I can't wait to see you flourish in Debs care.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- thanks so much for posting pics of Bobby and for going to the shelter to pick him up.

He's soooooooooooo thin. Poor little guy. I know he will be a very handsome guy once he gains a little weight and gets some of his hair back. He must have been tramatized. But with Deb's love and yours too, he will be a great, happy guy in no time at all.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pic's Gigi and for getting the boy out of that place. He is very thin and will be wonderful to see him fill out. He is one happy boy though and we'll find him a great home before long.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Great Job Ladies!!! Bobby is the MAN!!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Bobby is a little doll and I can't wait to see him flourish under Deb's loving care!! Thanks for loving these little fluffs so much!! You ladies totally rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a cutie! Such big eyes! Wishing him all the best in his new life! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see Bobby after he spent some time at Casa del Caca. He get fattened up in no time. What a handsome boy you are.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a sweet face and expressive eyes! What a cutie pie!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, he is a sweetheart! There should be no problem getting this handsome guy adopted.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, he is so handsome. My goodness he reminds me so much of my Flakey. Bless his heart and bless all of you!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, he's so cute...I'm sure Deb will have him as handsome as ever in no time. 




gopotsgo said:


> I know Deb has been burning that candle at both ends again and has had no time to get pics of little Bobby. I snapped a few while he was with me so I thought I would post them. Sorry they are not the best, he is a very active little guy, acts much younger than the age they thought he was (eight). Plus, I think he was embarrassed because he was naked:blink:.
> Poor little guy, he had such awful mats, they were hurting him, it was necessary to shave him down. His hair (what is left of it) is very soft and he has almost no staining, I think he will be a very handsome boy when he fills out a bit and grows some hair back. Don't worry, Bobby, mommy Deb will fatten you up and with your appetite it will take no time at all! Bobby was the name of my very first dog as a child so this Bobby is very special dog by extension. :wub:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Bobby is sooooo cute!!! He's going to be a very happy little guy, and it is well-deserved too. Welcome home Bobby - you are in good hands now!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, he has such a handsome face. And he is really sporting his sweater!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a precious soul :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww he is a cutie , a lil slim but handsome nevertheless. love him in his sweater , too cute.


----------

